# You'll have to buy another Switch to have a second island - confirmed



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 12, 2019)

So, I just read this in IGN:

"...you can make up to eight playable accounts on one Nintendo Switch and they will be able to live on the same island. You cannot have multiple islands, however."

I haven't even bought my first Switch lol 

 Link to IGN article


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 12, 2019)

That’s disappointing. But I feel like I overdid it with new leaf. I had five towns at once. So idk. I’m okay with this.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 12, 2019)

that's stupid ):<


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 12, 2019)

Well...that kinda sucks. But I guess this just gives me a reason to keep my NL towns active.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 12, 2019)

I see, so my question has been answered, even though it already had before.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 12, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I see, so my question has been answered, even though it already had before.



Before it was hinted at but never spoken. Now it is really really confirmed


----------



## Ashariel (Jun 12, 2019)

Could u just not buy a physical copy and buy an online copy or 2 physical copies of the game?


----------



## ztc0611 (Jun 12, 2019)

There seems to be some vague hintings of island hopping. I hope that's the case because it would fix all the problems pretty easily.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 12, 2019)

Ashariel said:


> Could u just not buy a physical copy and buy an online copy or 2 physical copies of the game?


Nope, because the saves aren't in the cartridge, they're in the Switch


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 12, 2019)

Ashariel said:


> Could u just not buy a physical copy and buy an online copy or 2 physical copies of the game?



This isn't like the 3DS where game saves were stored on the cartridges for the many of the games. The Switch saves everything on the system, so switching between a cartridge and digital version does nothing but change where the system reads the game from.


----------



## Dacroze (Jun 12, 2019)

Ashariel said:


> Could u just not buy a physical copy and buy an online copy or 2 physical copies of the game?



The Switch's save system does not work like this. You might want to read this post (beware that the post was made before anything about ACNH was known, but everything regarding the Switch's save system is still correct): https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...h-Your-Nintendo-Switch-Profiles-amp-Save-Data

Edit: Seems like Ossiran was faster


----------



## Bcat (Jun 12, 2019)

bit of a bummer honestly


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 12, 2019)

The big question here is. Will this have a major impact on sales?


----------



## Neechan (Jun 12, 2019)

We all knew it was coming, it was a matter of when it would be confirmed


----------



## will. (Jun 12, 2019)

the only way it seems to have multiple islands is to have a softhacked switch and use a save manager to backup and restore saves from new horizons.... interesting that we can't just buy two versions of the game, and this also makes it weird that i can't bring just my game to another persons console because their save will be loaded onto my game.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jun 12, 2019)

While this does suck i can understand it a little. it takes a lot of memory to store a town and have all the needed stuff in it. kinda seems impossible for me now at least.


----------



## Amilee (Jun 12, 2019)

ok that totally ruins my hype for this game... i was so excited to have more towns.. i have a lot of new leaf towns already and i love making new towns with new themes.. now i cant even buy a new game to have a new town??? 
this... this is really really bad for me...

- - - Post Merge - - -



donnellcrossing said:


> the only way it seems to have multiple islands is to have a softhacked switch and use a save manager to backup and restore saves from new horizons.... interesting that we can't just buy two versions of the game, and this also makes it weird that i can't bring just my game to another persons console because their save will be loaded onto my game.



can you even do this tho?? i know this works with 3ds but im not sure if thats how it works with the switch too


----------



## will. (Jun 12, 2019)

Amilee said:


> ok that totally ruins my hype for this game... i was so excited to have more towns.. i have a lot of new leaf towns already and i love making new towns with new themes.. now i cant even buy a new game to have a new town???
> this... this is really really bad for me...



we still don't know all the details! maybe our nook milage could unlock more area for us to decorate or maybe it unlocks a whole new island for us to do? maybe tom nook will judge our town to his satisfaction and if it's good enough, he'll let us unlock another town? there's so much that we don't know yet and i think nintendo realizes that we want multiple towns for themes, etc.


----------



## smonikkims (Jun 12, 2019)

I didn't even know that other Switch profiles could interact with each other on the same system, but to be fair I haven't played my Switch that much so I don't know if there are already other games that do this. I imagine this was sort of an attempt to include that cross-profile play but at the inadvertent expense of multiple saves. It doesn't seem like a deliberate attempt to stop people having multiple islands, but unfortunately is just the way it ended up working.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 12, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> The big question here is. Will this have a major impact on sales?



I suppose it might, NL sold so much because everyone was buying multiples. Not that it was a HUGE chunk of people but it might be a dent. 

Who knows this might drive up switch sales. If they release and exclusive ACNH switch I will pick that up and still keep my current switch.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 12, 2019)

I heard someone mention swapping SD cards on twitter. Maybe a work around? I kinda doubt it thou, I feel like it has more storage elsewhere.

And about having multiple save files, I've heard the Switch is now much harder to hack, so having stuff like homebrew and powersaves seem more difficult  now.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 12, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> we still don't know all the details! maybe our nook milage could unlock more area for us to decorate or maybe it unlocks a whole new island for us to do? maybe tom nook will judge our town to his satisfaction and if it's good enough, he'll let us unlock another town? there's so much that we don't know yet and i think nintendo realizes that we want multiple towns for themes, etc.



Ohh this sounds like a great idea! I think the Nook Mileage thing has a lot of potential... and unlockable areas for rewards sound super appealing. 

Anyways, it is a bummer knowing that we won?t be able to have multiple towns and multiple physical cartridges, but I was kinda prepared for something like this to happen. I?m already preparing to open another account to have a secondary splatoon 2 character... I?m guessing towns would work the same way? If they are gonna release an ACNH edition switch, I may even consider getting that ;-;


----------



## Liability (Jun 12, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I heard someone mention swapping SD cards on twitter. Maybe a work around? I kinda doubt it thou, I feel like it has more storage elsewhere.



the SD card swap sounds like it could work. however, unless i'm mistaken, game data doesn't get saved on SD cards. only pictures/videos are able to be saved

i heard talk on another thread about cloud save data. maybe the cloud with a Nintendo online membership could allow for multiple saves?


----------



## Amilee (Jun 12, 2019)

Liability said:


> the SD card swap sounds like it could work. however, unless i'm mistaken, game data doesn't get saved on SD cards. only pictures/videos are able to be saved
> 
> i heard talk on another thread about cloud save data. maybe the cloud with a Nintendo online membership could allow for multiple saves?



i dont have a sd card in my switch right now but i still have my saves so no it doesnt work like that sadly :/ not sure about the cloud save thing but im sure it would overwrite the old one
the only thing that could maybe work would be to save the saves yourself like you can do on 3ds with homebrew.. but not sure how and if that even works

its also really not a good idea for people who live in the same household and only have one switch. like i wouldnt want to share my island with my sister lol


----------



## Pellie (Jun 12, 2019)

Watch how there will be die-hard AC fans buying in fact another Switch just to have a second town.

Kinda sucks but who knows how big the world of New Horizons actually is, maybe you will get so much
space that you can create something like a second town.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jun 12, 2019)

I don't mind this too much. I would rather invest more time into a main town, and at that point I?ll probably have two switches anyway. My boyfriend and I share one, and I want a special AC themed console if they decide to make one.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 12, 2019)

If I understand how it works (regarding saving directly on the Switch), could we assume if the game is saved on an SD card that switching the SD card might do the trick ?

I currently have an SD card in my Switch - and I've had one inserted ever since I bought it on March 3rd 2017. The system prioritizes installing games on the SD card although I cannot say if it's storing saves on the system itself or on the SD card.


----------



## pocky (Jun 12, 2019)

I was planning on buying a second switch* if they came out with an Animal Crossing Limited Edition Switch


----------



## Pellie (Jun 12, 2019)

Can't you decide if you want to save your game files on a SD card or in the Switch itself? 

Also, how will that online cloud backup thing work? Can you use it then for AC or not? Games 
like Splatoon 2 as far as I know aren't able to use it.


----------



## Amilee (Jun 12, 2019)

"On Nintendo Switch, game save data is stored on the console's System Memory. This will not change whether downloadable software or software from a game card is being played. Game save data cannot be saved or copied to a microSD card." https://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/22289/~/data-management-faq 

there goes that idea


----------



## oath2order (Jun 12, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> The big question here is. Will this have a major impact on sales?



Honestly, not likely.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 12, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> we still don't know all the details! maybe our nook milage could unlock more area for us to decorate or maybe it unlocks a whole new island for us to do? maybe tom nook will judge our town to his satisfaction and if it's good enough, he'll let us unlock another town? there's so much that we don't know yet and i think nintendo realizes that we want multiple towns for themes, etc.



I was thinking that. There?s little island seen in the distance. Yes that could just be to fill in the space. But there?s an airplane so come on let us go to another island lol. It makes sense with the nook mileage.


----------



## will. (Jun 12, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Honestly, not likely.



maybe..? many, many people bought second and third copies just to make new towns and i know a BUNCH of people on these forums have, me included. i think the fact that it's a switch game will improve sales a bunch, but not being able to buy other copies is a negative.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> Ohh this sounds like a great idea! I think the Nook Mileage thing has a lot of potential... and unlockable areas for rewards sound super appealing.
> 
> Anyways, it is a bummer knowing that we won?t be able to have multiple towns and multiple physical cartridges, but I was kinda prepared for something like this to happen. I?m already preparing to open another account to have a secondary splatoon 2 character... I?m guessing towns would work the same way? If they are gonna release an ACNH edition switch, I may even consider getting that ;-;



if you're talking about a second account on the switch, unfortunately it won't work that way. when you open a new account as a second profile, the new character will still live in the same town as the first save file, kind of like a new mayor in acnl


----------



## Amilee (Jun 12, 2019)

Aubrey895 said:


> I was thinking that. There’s little island seen in the distance. Yes that could just be to fill in the space. But there’s an airplane so come on let us go to another island lol. It makes sense with the nook mileage.



i think the islands in the distance are just the islands of the other people who came to visit you and thats the airplane for too. but who knows. i just dont see us having more than one island


----------



## Burumun (Jun 12, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> maybe..? many, many people bought second and third copies just to make new towns and i know a BUNCH of people on these forums have, me included. i think the fact that it's a switch game will improve sales a bunch, but not being able to buy other copies is a negative.



There are lots of casual AC fans, not just the people you see on the forums. It's one of those games where you'll talk to people who you didn't even know play video games, and they'll say they have it. I assume most people belong to that group, so the bulk of purchases is by people who barely even play the game, and not the people buying multiple copies to have multiple towns. Plus, out of the people who have multiple towns, not all of them are people who actually bought multiple copies of the game - I'm pretty sure you can use hacking to have multiple towns.


----------



## will. (Jun 12, 2019)

Amilee said:


> i think the islands in the distance are just the islands of the other people who came to visit you and thats the airplane for too. but who knows. i just dont see us having more than one island



true... with how animal crossing has been in the past, they probably want us to focus on having just one island and making it the best it can be, without rushing off to a new island. despite not having multiple themed islands, i think having one island is more relaxing. multiple themes in one island is definitely possible in this large of an island too.


----------



## Scrafty (Jun 12, 2019)

If it really is true then it's a shame for people who have to share a Switch. Sharing one island won't be the same. 

I'm concerned too that they won't allow cloud saves like with Splatoon 2, if they're concerned with people duping. But since it isn't a competitive game, I hope they won't do that. I don't want to lose my town if my Switch breaks.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 12, 2019)

well that sucks. I mean they are charging for online now so why not have this included on the cloud servers?


----------



## Amilee (Jun 12, 2019)

i just hope we can just save and reload save files with homebrew. i did a quick google search about it and it seems to work for other games so yea. its really bad i have to hack my switch, i never did it on my 3ds but i guess i dont have a choice :/


----------



## Pudge (Jun 12, 2019)

This news is quite a disappointment. I hate the idea of erasing the first town I'll ever play with so it's a bummer knowing that I'll always be limited to this one and only town that I begin with unless I erase it one day or get another switch...


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 12, 2019)

Wow....that's really disappointing....like really.


----------



## minimoon (Jun 12, 2019)

I don't know if anyone will agree with me, but I think it would be great if they were releasing two versions of the game, like the Pok?mon games.

People could buy both if they wanted two Islands, and they could have little differences (like some of the new animals only appear in each one, or unique items) but you could still get everything by trading or visiting a town where that animal lives and inviting them.

There could even be two themes, e.g tropical paradise/wilderness camp, with unique sets of furniture, clothes etc.


----------



## mayorapple (Jun 12, 2019)

Last I checked, tampering with your switch at all resulted in not being able to use online at all. That's a really big trade off and not worth having multiple islands...


----------



## mimituesday (Jun 12, 2019)

this doesn't make any sense. that's not how switch saves work


----------



## Amilee (Jun 12, 2019)

mimituesday said:


> this doesn't make any sense. that's not how switch saves work



for literally all other games yea, but they changed it just for animal crossing...



mayorapple said:


> Last I checked, tampering with your switch at all resulted in not being able to use online at all. That's a really big trade off and not worth having multiple islands...



well its still 9months to go maybe there will be a saver way by then


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 12, 2019)

disappointed, but not surprised



Paperboy012305 said:


> The big question here is. Will this have a major impact on sales?



if anything, it will increase switch sales


----------



## kayleee (Jun 12, 2019)

Honestly this doesn?t bother me at all because I only had one new leaf town anyway


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 12, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> maybe..? many, many people bought second and third copies just to make new towns and i know a BUNCH of people on these forums have, me included. i think the fact that it's a switch game will improve sales a bunch, but not being able to buy other copies is a negative.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh jeez, that sucks. =_=


----------



## OhDeerieMe (Jun 13, 2019)

That stinks, with the ability to place furniture outside I was already planning my second island (spooky themed), and thinking what I would do for a third. Ah well, if they ever do a console revision maybe I'll just hang onto my old switch instead of trading it in and make a new town on it. I've never had multiple towns before, and my husband has his own Switch and will be playing, so I'm not absolutely crushed.


----------



## Nougat (Jun 13, 2019)

We have one Switch but it is my boyfriend's.. I think i will be saving up to get the ACNH Switch bundle, I hope they do one in a nice design. That way I'll get to take my own Switch with me on my train commute as well, and we'll both have our own island. Looks like I have plenty of time to save up now!


----------



## Laula (Jun 13, 2019)

But how does this work tho? Like if I Play Mario with account 1 and I stop at world 2 for example it normally does not effect my 2nd account. So when I start playing Mario on account 2 I won't start with world 2 but I start from the beginning. Why can't this be the case for AC? I mean I only need 1 Island but it sucks for other Players...


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 13, 2019)

Omg that sucks so much! ;__;


----------



## Laula (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh and also: when they showed the game in the Treehouse section Aya played with the other developer dude (forgot his name). Anyway, when they played together, you could only see 3 tents: those of 2 animals and your own tent So if we play on the same Island - where was his home?


----------



## Rymi1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Laula said:


> Oh and also: when they showed the game in the Treehouse section Aya played with the other developer dude (forgot his name). Anyway, when they played together, you could only see 3 tents: those of 2 animals and your own tent So if we play on the same Island - where was his home?



Good point, hmm...idk


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 13, 2019)

after thinking about this a bit more i still feel disappointed, lol. i have a ton of new leaf towns, i have three cartridges and use homebrew to get several more towns so for me it will be difficult to just have one new horizons town. i guess you can always change the theme of your town or have several themes but i would really like to be able to have more towns. having to buy a new switch to have another town comes with having to buy another online pass if you want to trade items between towns as well, so it gets expensive. 

hopefully the island is large so you have a lot of room in your one town. it has to be since you're supposed to fit eight players in it...


----------



## lars708 (Jun 13, 2019)

Yeah this was actually posted in another thread as well. I don't have the desire of having multiple towns as I spent over 3000 hours on my one town in New Leaf without getting bored. However I will buy a new Switch should they release a special Animal Crossing edition.


----------



## SnakeEater (Jun 13, 2019)

wait, you could just make another account on your switch.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Jun 13, 2019)

Honestly, this won't be a big deal for me, as my husband and I share our switch, but we both play vastly different games. He uses it for Diablo 3 and I use it for Katamari and Yomawari. I'll also be using this for Animal Crossing and I doubt he'll even be tempted to open that. But it does suck for people with kids or siblings who share an account. I'm just thinking back to when my brother and I tried to share a town on the GC and how we used to fight about it all the time because we both wanted to do our own thing. That's going to suck on the switch. Definitely a ploy to get people to buy multiple ones, for sure.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 13, 2019)

SnakeEater said:


> wait, you could just make another account on your switch.



No it was confirmed that making another account would allow you to make a new character but on the same island


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't mind this. I just wanted one town or island as it's called now. I tried having multiple towns in New Leaf and it burned me out quick, so one island is enough for me. ^.^


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2019)

So Nintendo doesn't want to make more money?


----------



## Riley9 (Jun 13, 2019)

Has it been confirmed that we only have one island? While I think its unlikely that we could have more than one, I think its a greater possibility than Nintendo changing this set up. They know if they release an upgrade to the switch with an exclusive animal crossing theme, some serious animal crossing fans will buy it and have 2 towns that way.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 15, 2019)

Riley9 said:


> Has it been confirmed that we only have one island? While I think its unlikely that we could have more than one, I think its a greater possibility than Nintendo changing this set up. They know if they release an upgrade to the switch with an exclusive animal crossing theme, some serious animal crossing fans will buy it and have 2 towns that way.



This has not been confirmed to my knowledge... I hope that's how it will work tho


----------



## Adriel (Jun 15, 2019)

that sucks but maybe its for the best..still sucks a lot though


----------



## Trundle (Jun 15, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> So Nintendo doesn't want to make more money?



You'd be surprised how many people are already planning to buy a second Switch just to have a second town.


----------



## DBPirate (Jun 15, 2019)

I was disappointed by this at first but the co-op aspect and the fact that no one player has more power than the other (like in New Leaf where the first player had to be the mayor) makes this not bother me too much. I had always just scrapped my towns when I wanted a new one anyway.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 15, 2019)

Time for me to actually get a job and work :0


----------



## Campy (Jun 15, 2019)

Trundle said:


> You'd be surprised how many people are already planning to buy a second Switch just to have a second town.


I also have a feeling they're going to bring out an Animal Crossing themed Switch. No doubt that's going to tempt a lot of fans to buy a second Switch, especially people who would like to have more than one island.


----------



## Speeny (Jun 15, 2019)

It's really disappointing. Though, maybe I'll buy a "Switch Pro" along with my standard console if that'll be the case. 

I'm just wondering whether switching out the SD card might be a way around it. Probably not.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 15, 2019)

Trundle said:


> You'd be surprised how many people are already planning to buy a second Switch just to have a second town.



yeah it's kind of shocking me the number of people I'm seeing say they're going to buy a second switch because of this. It makes me question if nintendo knows that people would rather have separate towns and is exploiting this to their advantage.


----------



## BossMK (Jun 15, 2019)

Bcat said:


> yeah it's kind of shocking me the number of people I'm seeing say they're going to buy a second switch because of this. It makes me question if nintendo knows that people would rather have separate towns and is exploiting this to their advantage.



Very well could be, but like you said, its VERY shocking to see anyone thinking about a second switch at all just for the use of a single game, at the very least if you got physical you'd really only need one cartridge. But unless other games comes out with similar features, its not good to get two unless one is less functional than the other or if other games start doing something similar to give more purpose to having a second switch.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 15, 2019)

BossMK said:


> Very well could be, but like you said, its VERY shocking to see anyone thinking about a second switch at all just for the use of a single game, at the very least if you got physical you'd really only need one cartridge. But unless other games comes out with similar features, its not good to get two unless one is less functional than the other or if other games start doing something similar to give more purpose to having a second switch.



It's honestly not shocking to me at all. I'm involved in the Pokemon trading community. There are people who own multiple 3DSes to collect event Pokemon from different regions easier. I am not exaggerating when I know of people who own 3, 4, even 5 3DSes just for Pokemon.

If a certain game series becomes a major hobby for someone, they decide to do that sometimes.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2019)

This also could mean it may be harder for people to get their dream villagers, especially if the cards aren't compatible because cycling towns will likely be drastically decreased.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 16, 2019)

I don't think it'll be too big of a problem as we can focus on making our island the best it can be, since things seem much different than the original town themed AC games. It is quite disappointing if you want to make different themed islands though. I was actually hoping it would be 1 island per account on the switch lmao, so me and my brother can have 2 different islands.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 16, 2019)

Kirbyz said:


> I don't think it'll be too big of a problem as we can focus on making our island the best it can be, since things seem much different than the original town themed AC games. It is quite disappointing if you want to make different themed islands though. I was actually hoping it would be 1 island per account on the switch lmao, so me and my brother can have 2 different islands.



I used to just have one town but in New Leaf I started flexing my creative muscle and got a second one. If this is the case, I'm gonna go back to just one town/island, I have an xbox too and a friend will gift me his PlayStation soon, I'll have zero money to try to keep up with this and that just makes me sad


----------



## will. (Jun 16, 2019)

... call me crazy, but i'm excited to be limited to just one town. for however long this game is out, provided that nintendo keeps the one island limit, i'll be able to focus on making my one island better and always be improving upon it. i can take everything a bit slower and easier, instead of rushing through everything to move onto my next town. it'll be cool i think.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 16, 2019)

It's not that of a big deal for me. We don't have this annoying pwps anymore and therefore don't have to wait weeks to change your town all over again. It's great that we can be soooo creative with outdoor furniture. We can make as many themes as we want

To be honest here I see the apeal of the game. You can spend years with it and you will still change things and details  
It's not like your town will be finished and you run out of things to do it's so dynamic now and I love it. No need for two towns anymore . Of course it's a bummer for everyone who wants multiple towns.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 16, 2019)

DJStarstryker said:


> If a certain game series becomes a major hobby for someone, they decide to do that sometimes.


^ Big yes.

However, I'm sure it's both their strategy to sell as more consoles as possible (with which I find no problem) and one method to at least slow down the illegal actions that's against their concept, like hack.


----------



## Garrett (Jun 16, 2019)

Hm, I was looking forward to having multiple towns for myself with different fruit and themes, though I have no idea how I'd time to do all that. I have two New Leaf towns and that's already too much haha. 

I have two thoughts though:
1) Game development is fluid and things can often change before release, or be patched after release. Nothing is set in stone.
2) Things often get lost in translation. I watched the Treehouse Live this week and none of Nintendo's developers seemed to speak a word of English so  it's possibly just a miscommunication.


----------



## Rose (Jun 16, 2019)

I?ll probably be shelling out the money for the Animal Crossing Switch bundle if I like the design, so I guess I will inevitably have two Switches anyway? I?m not too much of a ?multiple towns? person, though. I like pouring all of my love into one as it makes everything feel more special for me.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 16, 2019)

Garrett said:


> 2) Things often get lost in translation. I watched the Treehouse Live this week and none of Nintendo's developers seemed to speak a word of English so  it's possibly just a miscommunication.


Very true. Like when Sam asked to look up in the sky but it was misinterpreted as something about the weather and sparked the conversation about the hemisphere options.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 16, 2019)

This is so disappointing. I won?t personally have an issue with this because I tend to stick to one town, but I can see how much this sucks for people who like having multiple towns or people who share a switch with their siblings.


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 16, 2019)

This really isn't much different from the other games. You've always needed another game, memory card, or console if you wanted multiple towns. The only difference this time is that despite different profiles, the game is always saved to the console instead of a memory card or game cartridge.

It sucks, yes, especially given the amount of control you have but this is how it's been.


----------



## will. (Jun 16, 2019)

and... dare i say this without getting banned (lol) but hacking is always an option. it's pretty simple to just get a save manager on your switch and load different saves onto your game. people who don't wanna do anything illegal with hacking can still use this option! i know i'll be using a save manager if we can't have two towns - i already do for my new leaf towns!


----------



## Amilee (Jun 16, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> and... dare i say this without getting banned (lol) but hacking is always an option. it's pretty simple to just get a save manager on your switch and load different saves onto your game. people who don't wanna do anything illegal with hacking can still use this option! i know i'll be using a save manager if we can't have two towns - i already do for my new leaf towns!



is it as easy on switch as on the 3ds?  
i heard of people getting banned and stuff 
but its also a lot of time till then i bet it gets easier and easier as time goes on


----------



## will. (Jun 16, 2019)

Amilee said:


> is it as easy on switch as on the 3ds?
> i heard of people getting banned and stuff
> but its also a lot of time till then i bet it gets easier and easier as time goes on



it's easy but risky. many many people got banned because they pirated games or used hacks online, but using a save manager and then playing a game won't be that detectable under nintendos radar... a ban of online play is and always has been a risk but as long as you aren't doing any illegal things or messing with your console too bad. you'll be fine.

i hacked my switch just to use a save manager and nothing else, and i've gone online without a ban.


----------



## Amilee (Jun 16, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> it's easy but risky. many many people got banned because they pirated games or used hacks online, but using a save manager and then playing a game won't be that detectable under nintendos radar... a ban of online play is and always has been a risk but as long as you aren't doing any illegal things or messing with your console too bad. you'll be fine.
> 
> i hacked my switch just to use a save manager and nothing else, and i've gone online without a ban.



im glad to hear that tbh. i would only use it for that too so it should be fine.


----------



## ThatACfan (Jun 17, 2019)

So if ur switch breaks ur SOL?


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 17, 2019)

I thought the game saved to the cart? 

The reasons to not buy a Switch are just piling up.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 17, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I thought the game saved to the cart?
> 
> The reasons to not buy a Switch are just piling up.



It was like that on ACNL, but in the Switch it gets saved on console


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 17, 2019)

Jesusrey91 said:


> It was like that on ACNL, but in the Switch it gets saved on console



That's not good. 

Consoles break. It should save on the cart. 

I'm on my third 3ds in two years.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 18, 2019)

Constantine said:


> That's not good.
> 
> Consoles break. It should save on the cart.
> 
> I'm on my third 3ds in two years.



How do u go thru them so fast?! Still on my first one... For like 4 years


----------



## jim (Jun 18, 2019)

with the switch being region free this really makes me hope that the different regions of animal crossing new horizons will be recognized as different games on the switch. splatoon 2 also worked this way because of the regional DLC and events, even though there was overlap between online player interaction (and even some of the aforementioned DLC and events).

my one fear right now if nintendo decides to keep the one island per switch rule is that each cart of ACNH will be the same and the type of language you choose at startup will determine your region....


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jun 19, 2019)

Jesusrey91 said:


> How do u go thru them so fast?! Still on my first one... For like 4 years



They just wear out. 
The charging ports are a joke, though I keep a dock handy. 

The top screen always weakens and flops down after a while.


----------



## Cheybunny (Jun 19, 2019)

I haven't bought my first switch, either.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Jun 19, 2019)

Why not? it would be good for sales, I knew someone on twitter wanting their own island for every family member

- - - Post Merge - - -

also if my switch breaks I'll cry


----------



## FireCatMagic (Jun 19, 2019)

cant u make another profile? or will that not work D:


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 19, 2019)

FireCatMagic said:


> cant u make another profile? or will that not work D:



That won't work  that's just another avatar you can play with on the same island.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 19, 2019)

jim said:


> that the different regions of animal crossing new horizons will be recognized as different games on the switch


Oh, it'd be nice if that was the case!


----------



## lars708 (Jun 19, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Oh, it'd be nice if that was the case!



Yeah that's actually true. The Switch will play all games from all regions just fine but if you have the same game twice but from different regions it will see the game as seperate. And it also makes seperate save files for them on your system.

I forgot about this!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2019)

I’m okay playing with one island. I once planned on having four islands, but managing them all will be a chore.


----------



## MajinKitty230 (Jun 19, 2019)

That stinks! But.. anything for Nintendo to make quick bucks huh?​


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 29, 2020)

jim said:


> that the different regions of animal crossing new horizons will be recognized as different games on the switch





lars708 said:


> Yeah that's actually true. The Switch will play all games from all regions just fine but if you have the same game twice but from different regions it will see the game as seperate. And it also makes seperate save files for them on your system.
> 
> I forgot about this!


Just a little update. NH in any regions are not the different version of the game but they're same game.
For example, you buy 2 games, one bought in UK and one in Japan. Say, you play the UK one with language setting "English" and that's your first NH play on your Switch. You switch the cartridge you bought in Japan. Then the island it loads is not the new island, it's the island you made by UK version. If you want to play the game in Japanese then you change the language setting to "Japanese" and it'll show the title "あつまれどうぶつの森" instead of "Animal Crossing New Horizons" and that's the only difference.


----------

